# have cloudy half clear trich how long?



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jun 26, 2007)

well have of my trichs are clear and other have cloudy about 60% cloudy how much longer do you all think it will take untill their done?


----------



## IRISHMAN1972 (Jul 22, 2007)

i 'd pull her now................unless you want wheel chair or couch lock............later....................


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 22, 2007)

if i were you i would be watching the whole plant...especially the calyxes.dont just go by trichs or you will sell yourself short.


that plant isnt anywhere near done. its asativa that is going to need many a week in flower. and by the looks of her she has another 4 to 6 weeks to go.


----------



## mndovrmtr420 (Jul 28, 2007)

Dude, trichs are the only true way to tell maxium thc content.  When the head turns cloudy or amber, that is the begining of degradation of the thc and the begining of more CBD.  How much % of heads turnded is personal prefrence. from 10% to 50% is the norm.  Anything more and your asking for a burn out high.  Which, some folks like I guess.


----------



## mndovrmtr420 (Jul 28, 2007)

Check out this link:


----------



## mndovrmtr420 (Jul 28, 2007)

my bad I need to post 15 replies to post a link?


----------



## mndovrmtr420 (Jul 28, 2007)

OOkay, here goes 15 then Ill give you that link


----------



## mndovrmtr420 (Jul 28, 2007)

The link


----------



## mndovrmtr420 (Jul 28, 2007)

It doesnt appear as though this forum will allow a clickable link. Sorry bout that.  Maybe you could just type it in.  Its an answer on a high times q&a to peak potency


----------



## Mutt (Jul 28, 2007)

mndovrmtr420 said:
			
		

> It doesnt appear as though this forum will allow a clickable link. Sorry bout that.  Maybe you could just type it in.  Its an answer on a high times q&a to peak potency



Fixed it for ya...didn't hit the right button.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 28, 2007)

The plant is prolly been chopped by now. threads a month old. would have put the plant at about 12 weeks of flower. It was a pure Sat. tho and prolly took a long time.


----------

